# For Halloween: My Moebius Mummy



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't want to bombard the forum here with my completed kits but it just happens I'm finishing a couple at the same time.

There have been some great builds of this kit so my humble offering is just because I worked hard at it and I appreciate the comments I get from better builders here.

Tis the season for more monsters.....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on a fantastic kit! I like the paintjob you did on the sarcophogus (sp?)!

I LOVE MONSTERS AND WE NEED MORE OF THEM TO BE PRODUCED in styrene!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooooh! By all means, bombard us with your work.
That is one impressive built-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice sarcophagus. From what I learned after I did my build, the interiors of the real-deals like yours, are very dark charcoal/blue. I believe they were painted red, and the oxidation over the centurys turned it blackish.
The actual mummys vary but are generally darker and more "leatherey". But the wash looks good and I've never seen one done exactly the same - which is good!
Love the heirogliphs (sp?) on the slab. Too bad it hardly gets seen ):
Super kit and build, keep em coming


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic job!:thumbsup: Show us more:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Model Maker!! Great colors and and overall "feel". I like your work on the wall. Good work. - Denis


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Wow!*

*Excellent* work!

It looks real......................:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty nice.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Outstanding. Love the paint job on the wall. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Fantastic work.Wall looks really good!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love bases with lots of weathering opportunities. Ain't it fun?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You captured anicent Egypt beautifully.......


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Job!


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

This looks great. I had been wondering what I needed to do to the hierglyphs on the back until I saw yours. I see that my wall needs some more work to it.

Rob


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A really nice build. I have had that kit in the stack since it was released and when I see a build like that I realize I should put it where I will do it soon. The sarcophagus looks perfect, the mummy looks dead, and it all works together very nicely. A great model to put on the display shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez that looks great! Nice paintwork! 

I just watched the original 1959 Mummy movie on TMC last Friday night! Great stuff!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Tim Nolan said:


> Geez that looks great! Nice paintwork!
> 
> I just watched the original 1959 Mummy movie on TMC last Friday night! Great stuff!


TMC has some great movies on this month. I assume you're talking about the original Hammer Mummy movie with Lee and Cushing - a classic. This series offers the earliest color mummies to consider when painting this kit. At first I went with the greyer, clay-looking colors as featured in the Hammer films but lightened it up after being disappointed with the results.

If you're into all things fright-films related, TCM will be offering The Terror with Karloff and Jack Nicholson towards the end of the month, as I read it for the first time in widescreen anamorphic (if you subscribe to TCM Hi-Def). Has to be a remastered (restored?) version. I'll be setting my TiVo....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Don't want to bombard the forum here with my completed kits


If that is bombardment, then send me to the shelter and call me Winston Churchill-then let'em drop, Baby!

Awesome!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice buildup! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AWESOME BUILD!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

